# So I bought some salt



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I just bought some salt today. Is this the right kind of salt for a brackish water tank? (PIC)
Iv done alot of research and iv read that 1 tablespoon of salt per every 5 gallons is ok, iv also read that 1 tablespoon per gallon is ok, and 1 tablespoon per 3 gallons is ok. There seems to be alot of confusion, I think maybe becuase diffrerent fish need certain levels of salt. I want to keep a Fahaka puffer, how many tablespoons of salt per gallon do they need? Anyone know?

Thankyou kindly for your wisdom!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I hope someone helps you with this...I wish I could.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

To make the question less complicated...
Whats a good rule of thumb for salt/gallon for a brackish water tank.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I believe it is 1 Tablespoon per 5 gallons

On the box of what I have "Aquarium Salt" it says "1 rounded tablespoonful for every 5 U.S. gallons (19 L) of aquarium water"


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

It is 1 Tablespoon per 5 gallon. I have a brackish water setup with a Goby Knights and a Archer Fish. Had them for awhile now and I don't see no problem with it.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Thankyou for your replies!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So, If I had a freshwater tank running I can just add I tbsp of salt per 5 gallons and it will become brackish?

I always thought it was more complicated than that.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> So, If I had a freshwater tank running I can just add I tbsp of salt per 5 gallons and it will become brackish?
> 
> I always thought it was more complicated than that.


ummm, no.


----------



## madbitter (Sep 20, 2007)

your looking to triple the dosage from 1 tbls to 3-4,sometimes 5 depending on the salt your using,but you should get you where you want to be with 3-4 tbls,works for me with my brackish water fish


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

As I said in a previous thread, you will need a hydrometer and measure the specific gravity of the water:



> Generally, it's hard to guage how much salt is correct by just measuring the volume of the particles being dissolved.
> 
> It's much easier and far more accurate to measure the Specific Gravity of the water. This is basically a measure of the water's density. Pure fresh water has a specific gravity (sg) of 1.000. Seawater has an SG of 1.025. Brackish water is somewhere in between. Usually between 1.005 and 1.010. You will need a hydrometer to measure the specific gravity of your water.


You should also have an alkaline pH in a brackish water aquarium.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> So, If I had a freshwater tank running I can just add I tbsp of salt per 5 gallons and it will become brackish?
> 
> I always thought it was more complicated than that.


ummm, no.
[/quote]

Really? I never knew this.....IS that true? IF thats the case then my Spilo is living in a Brackish tank with the salt I added to medicate him.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

fahaka puffers are a completly FRESH water specie, not brackish. I wouldnt add salt to the aquaium. Although they tend to like more alkaline water, I keep mine at a pH of 8.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1 tsp per 5 gal is for treating injuries etc not to make it brackish like i think you want to. To make brackish finsh the specific gravity range for the species you want and buy a hydrometer or refractometer to mix to the right salt content level.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

myles said:


> fahaka puffers are a completly FRESH water specie, not brackish. I wouldnt add salt to the aquaium. Although they tend to like more alkaline water, I keep mine at a pH of 8.
> View attachment 166930


I thought they were brackish water till I asked the guy at the pet store when I was going to buy them. I had set up a brackish water tank for them. Luckily I have an empty 50g fresh water tank sitting around with nothing in it, so I put them in that.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

sounds good, post some pics of that beast when u get him settled in! there awesome fish.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

myles said:


> sounds good, post some pics of that beast when u get him settled in! there awesome fish.


Hes not much of a beast, only 2.5 inches long.


----------

